# Bumps from too tight braids . . . .



## Glib Gurl (Aug 15, 2008)

As you know, my hair is cornrowed right now.  The back of my head is braided fairly tight and as a result, I have some bumps at the nape of my neck   In addition to being *****, they hurt (just to the touch, though).  Is there anything - besides taking out the braids - that I can do to get rid of them?  Any ointment or oil to apply?  

Also, they'll go down once I get the braids out . . . right?


----------



## *KP* (Aug 15, 2008)

I think it depends on how bad they are.  I have a really sensitive scalp so I always get bumps.  When my mother braids my hair I know it is not too tight and the bumps are just because my scalp is so sensitive and I just spray braid spray on them and try not to hold my hair up or back too tight and it relaxes after a few days.

If the braids are by a stylist I don't know or I have a lot of bumps, I'd take the braids right out.  I have had to do that before, if I had not my hair would have fallen out.

Don't worry though, once you take the braids out, the bumps will ease.  Just don't scratch them.


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Aug 15, 2008)

It really depends on if the hair is being pulled out or not. I know that I usually get bumps for a few days after I get braids and I usually spray them with braid spray or oil to help ease the pain. And as the previous poster said don't pull the braids up or anything like that I have to just let mine hang. 

If after a few days they don't go away I would recommend taking them out or having the stylist redo them but not as tight even if they just have to redo the ends.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 15, 2008)

I had this issue 2 months ago, and I put castor oil on the irritated areas and it became completely numb  It was temporary though, but it made the bumps go away too. If you know how benzocaine feels, this is exactly what it's similar to.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback ladies . . . I will try to leave the ends alone!


----------



## plastic (Aug 15, 2008)

castor oil and a spritz of water should loosen it up a bit


----------



## Newtogrow (Aug 16, 2008)

My son had the same problem and it was advised to me to cotton swab with witch hazel and apply neosporin.

His bumps didn't get better until I took those tight cornrows out


----------

